# Cherry Brandy - where to buy?



## Baked Bean (4 December 2009)

Does anyone know where is the easiest place I can buy Cherry Brandy?


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (4 December 2009)

i made mine this summer with tes.. own value brandy and the cherries from the tree!! its nearly ready now .. had a few taster evenings!! very good and much nicer than the bought stuff!! so easy to make and so much cheaper, made cherry vodka too!! also made blackberry gin and vodka and some sloe gin! Get distilling next year ....................


----------



## Baked Bean (4 December 2009)

Cool, ta. Will check out recipes on net!


----------



## JenHunt (4 December 2009)

tesco online will do it!


----------



## Rowreach (4 December 2009)

Lidl's do it, not as good as home-made but perfectly drinkable :grin:


----------



## Irishcobs (4 December 2009)

I get mine from Mole Valley Farmers. 
Asda used to sell it but not sure if they still do.
Never thought of making my own.


----------



## natalia (4 December 2009)

Sainsburys and tesco round here do it. I like it in my hip flask mixed with port. YUM!


----------



## Simsar (4 December 2009)

Whiskey mac is the best hip flask filler.  Whiskey and ginger wine.


----------



## JenHunt (5 December 2009)

percy special (whisky and cherry brandy) is pretty good too.


----------



## mastermax (5 December 2009)

Hi, I know Lidl definately sells it as my husbands mother enjoys a secret tipple of it!!!!. Port in the hip flask though. Spilt it on the white pony whilst out the other day and turned his neck pink!!!!


----------



## swellhillcottage (5 December 2009)

percy special (whisky and cherry brandy) is pretty good too.
		
Click to expand...

Yum Yum 

Sharonx


----------



## rosie fronfelen (6 December 2009)

De Kuyper cherry brandy from TheDrinksShop.com- priced at£14.31.


----------



## cptrayes (6 December 2009)

uuurrrrrgggggghhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!  :crazy: :crazy: :crazy:

Why would you want to  :grin:  ?


----------



## rosie fronfelen (6 December 2009)

its gorgeous stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (6 December 2009)

sloe gin for a flask i reckon!!


----------



## cptrayes (6 December 2009)

Sloe gin for me, can't abide cherry brandy - (pulls big face, hopes the wind does not change)


----------



## Natch (9 December 2009)

Cherry brandy from Lidl gets my thumbs up too!


----------

